# Largest bet of the season (FULLY GUARANTEED)....Goes tonight



## Sin City Sportz (Oct 13, 2012)

Our largest play of the season goes tonight and we are fully guaranteeing the play!!!!

You get the game and the remainder of my Saturday card; if the game doesn't win, you either get your money back or a month of my service absolutely free; your choice!!!!

SinCitySportz@yahoo.com

Get on board now.  Already 3-1 early with Bama and Texas Tech looking good right now....

SinCitySportz@yahoo.com

Free plays on Twitter:  @SinCitySportz

Comp: Mississippi State ML -140


----------

